# [OFF] Bonjour.

## Jacqueline

Je reviens faire un tour du coté de chez Gentoo..

 Bonjour à ceux qui se souviennent et aux autres aussi.   :Very Happy:  [topic=]

  Je dois installer un serveur   mais je galère trop pour le sécuriser selon un tuto  pas mal, avec  les autres distribs..

 il faut recompiler Apache à partir des sources. 

 Dernièrement j'ai essayé avec Debian , mais je galère trop avec pour d'autres raisons..  même en suivant leurs tutos à la lettre  par exemple  :je n'arrive pas à installer les drivers nvidia.. parce que pour l' Athlon ils m'ont collé un kernel  zarbi  en i386-pouet-pouet-K7 parce que je voulais rester en 32 bits,  et leur système d'install   me jette  impitoyablement.

Idem pour udev qui me fait de ces bizarreries..  Sans parler de la salade avec alsa oss arts et udev ..

C'est bien udev qui mélange les deux cartes sons : la normale et celle de la télé,  donc après c'est le bordel avec alsa..

 j'étais stupéfaite de voir que l'installe entièrement auto ne prenait guère plus d'une heure, mais  lorsqu'il faut aller bouger quelque chose là dedans , bonjour..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Finalement c'est plus compliqué à adapter que d'installer Gentoo, pas à pas.. 

 Puis pour le support  dès qu'on est pas dans le standard ...  :Confused: 

Si ça me gave les paquets !  et puisqu'il faut lancer la moitié des applis en console pour trouver ce qui déconne , c'est bon ! ( et qu'on peut même pas  les compiler avec un debug  pour en savoir plus !

 J'ai sacrifié ma Gentoo 2007 lundi   pour y mettre la debian..  rahhh !!!   

Enfin pas trop de regrets , car au niveau mises à jour .. lol ! il y en aurait eu un paquet.

Entre temps ,  je suis passée par le domaine des Linux embarqués, alors des compils de kernels pour des arch différentes et des options zarbi pour les divers µprocesseurs ou cartes  j'en ai fait un paquet..  Ca me fait moins peur    :Very Happy: 

 Puis c'est qqun du site qui m'a doné la clé pour faire la cross compil vec GCC.. 

Le passage par Gentoo début 2007 m'a bien aidée sur ce coup là.. ..

De toutes façons, je ne vais pas commencer à mettre KDE, puisque  la conf d' Apache se fait toute en console , ainsi que celle d' iptables.. et les outils de tests aussi..  Je mettrais KDE lorsque ça marchera.. (  et ça ne déglinguera pas le reste..)

Juste  une tite précision.

 Je dois installer un serveur pour faire un site avec une cop qui habite loin ..  et qui roule sous windows..  elle veut le faire avec Joomla.  et il faut phpmyadmin installé.. pour qu'elle puisse y avoir accès avec sa "daube" et ses tutos..  et qu'ele bascule ce qu'elle a commencé , chez moi, car je n'ai pas osé non plus lui dire d'ouvrir son serveur    Apache et un FTP sur internet  avec son   firewall  une passoire de la même veine, pour l'aider à faire  son site sur son PC à elle  parce que dans quinze jours son serveur il est mort !

 Chez Joomla ils sont à fond dans la déco,  création de site comme un  jeu de lego  !   la sécurité ça ne les préoccupe pas trop..    :Laughing: 

mais peu travaillent en collaboration via le net, plus en local et en solo, donc ça va.. et après ils font héberger leur site.. 

( enfin morte de rire de les voir galérer avec chmod !  pour eux c'est un chiffre ! et chroot bin ça n'existe pas, donc c'est pas un problème .. )

Enfin voilà , ça fait l'occasion d'installer un serveur http ftp.. sinon je n'en ai guère l'utilité..  et une  bonne occase de revenir à Gentoo   :Very Happy:  .

Donc un  petit plongeon dans la doc d'install et  dans Portage avant, pour se rafraichir la mémoire, mais je n'ai pas trop oublié.. ( puis j'ai encore toutes mes docs  d'avant où j'avais mis des annotations ).

 J'ai quelques questions en tête, mais je les mettrais dans des topics apropriés, si je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse sur le forum ou dans les tutos..

Super contente et motivée..

Jacqueline.Last edited by Jacqueline on Fri Mar 07, 2008 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Untux

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Je reviens faire un tour du coté de chez Gentoo..

 

Tu m'excuses si j'abrège la citation hein ?  :Wink: 

Mais en tout cas, welcome back ! :]

----------

## Temet

Coucou Jacqueline!

Par contre, faut que tu changes ton titre pour le rendre conforme aux règles.  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Bienvenue à nouveau Jacqueline !  :Very Happy: 

Mais peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Histoire de ne pas oublier les bonnes habitudes  :Wink: 

EDIT: Temet, mais heuuuu...

----------

## dapsaille

Haaa ca fait plaisir de te revoir ^^

 Vivement les débats acharnés :p

----------

## kwenspc

Coucou!

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Vivement les débats acharnés :p

 

En lisant entre les lignes je me dis qu'elle a subrepticement déjà commencée: Gentoo vs Debian!

----------

## truc

salut Jaqueline! Ça faisait longtemps!

Je trouve ton post anormalement court par rapport aux autres fois, t'es sûr que tout va bien?   :Wink:   :Razz: 

Donc au final, t'es repartie sur du gentoo pour le serveur?

/me pas sûr d'avoir tout saisi   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

[Bonjour Jacqueline] et re-bienvenue!  :Laughing: 

Ca fait vraiment plaisir de retrouver ta prose unique entre toutes !   :Very Happy: 

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> J'ai quelques questions en tête, mais je les mettrais dans des topics apropriés

 

Bon, les gars, va falloir se réveiller : la semaine prochaine va être dure !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 *truc wrote:*   

> salut Jaqueline! Ça faisait longtemps!
> 
> Je trouve ton post anormalement court par rapport aux autres fois, t'es sûr que tout va bien?   
> 
> Donc au final, t'es repartie sur du gentoo pour le serveur?
> ...

 

++1

Mais faudrait aussi nous filer les questions  :Smile:   :Exclamation: 

exemple :

Pour le profil-->hardened!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Héhé, la bisontine est de retour !!!

C'est vrai que son post est anormalement court.   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

Hey ! welcome back !   :Smile: 

 *truc wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Je trouve ton post anormalement court par rapport aux autres fois, t'es sûr que tout va bien?    (...)
> 
> /me pas sûr d'avoir tout saisi  

 

Je plussois mais c'est vrai qu'on a un peu perdu l'habitude aussi   :Laughing: 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Jacqueline wrote:*   
> 
> J'ai quelques questions en tête, mais je les mettrais dans des topics apropriés 
> 
> Bon, les gars, va falloir se réveiller : la semaine prochaine va être dure !  

 

nb. elle nous fait çà une veille de w-e... pour peux qu'elle soit toujours insomniaque... préparez l'aspirine, les sèches, le café et les sandwichs à la mortadelle ! On va jongler !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Hi merci pour l'accueil  C'est sympa !   :Very Happy: 

 Pour les vannes sur mes longs posts..  ça va j'ai de l'humour..

Je rectifie illico mon titre ..  :Embarassed: 

Non pas de polémique Debian vs Gentoo, c'est bon  j'ai vu ..  

Pas de questions à rallonge ou à tiroirs non plus.. Vous pouvez respirer .. 

Temet j'ai encore tes "docs"  dans ma pile ..  j'ai gardé , me disant on ne sait jamais et j'oserais pas redemander et exiger de ta part autant de patience  :Smile: 

 Yesssss !

----------

## truc

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  Pour les vannes sur mes longs posts..  ça va j'ai de l'humour..

 

Bah j'éspère bien, c'est tout sauf méchant nos petites remarques!  :Smile: 

----------

## mornik

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non pas de polémique Debian vs Gentoo, c'est bon  j'ai vu ..  
> 
> 

 

On peut pas marcher dedans ? meme un vendredi ?? Tant pis, alors je me contenterai d'un bonjour à vous et à tres bientôt  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

Waaaa, Debian, c'est pas mal quand, comme moi, vous perdez votre DD principal et qu'il vous faut, là tout de suite, continuer à rédiger vos documents en cours ; vous n'avez pas de stage 5 sous la main, alors, vous prenez une Debian qui marche tout de suite approximativement, mais suffisamment pour continuer à travailler avant de se refaire une Gentoo aux petits oignons  :Wink:  !

Mais bon, pour du serveur sur un matériel spécifique, Jacqueline, je trouve que tu cherches, aussi..  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais bon, pour du serveur sur un matériel spécifique, Jacqueline, je trouve que tu cherches, aussi.. 

 

 Oui, parfois je regrette d'avoir pris de l' AMD..  si j'aurais su !  Mais  bien obligée de faire avec .. 

Je trouve  plus intéressant  d'essayer de faire marcher un serveur et de le sécuriser que d'attendre la prochaine version de KDE ou de l'Open Suse, pour l'installer.   J'ai mis un bureau 3D , ça m'a amusée deux jours et puis je l'ai enlevé..

Gentoo j'ai appris un truc : quand ça marche pas , c'est moi qui ai fait une connerie qqpart..   

Les confs des autres distribs parfois, chacun fait sa cuisine et  pour s'y retrouver ce n'est pas toujours simple surtout avec les install auto.. Puis il ya trop de trucs.. 

Mais  j'ai une autre distrib à coté pour  les besognes courantes.. même si j'en pense pas que du bien ..

----------

## dapsaille

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  *Dismantr wrote:*   
> 
> Mais bon, pour du serveur sur un matériel spécifique, Jacqueline, je trouve que tu cherches, aussi..  
> 
>  Oui, parfois je regrette d'avoir pris de l' AMD..  si j'aurais su !  Mais  bien obligée de faire avec .. 
> ...

 

Des noms des noms !!!!!!! ATTENTION LACHER DE TROLL   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut Jacqueline !

Où avez-vous vu un troll sur Debian/Gentoo ?

Que quelqu'un ici me dise qu'une fois l'installation d'une Debian effectuée, la modification de quoi que ce soit n'entraîne pas son flot de soucis.

C'est ce qui m'avait fait peur avec ubuntu à l'époque, cette Debian facile à installer ... oui mais après pour se dépatouiller avec, c'est pas la joie ...

(Je ne dis pas que la Gentoo est parfaite de ce coté là ... y a aussi du boulot avec certains trucs)

Récemment, je me suis mis en tête de refaire mes configuration de serveurs sous Debian ... une horreur. (On peut dire ce que l'on veut, mais je trouve la Gentoo plus user-friendly pour bosser dessus O_o) 

Pour faire marcher un annuaire OpenLDAP sous Debian, vous pouvez-vous lever de bonne heure ... ou alors vous êtes un maître du SASL/GSSAPI et je vous invite à boire un coup pour vous tirez les ficelles du nez. (Le flag SASL est activé par défaut, et pas moyen de faire de l'authentification plus basique par TLS ...)

Lisez les tutos de ce site :

http://www.vogelweith.com/home/index.php

Et plus particulièrement ceux-là, qui m'intéressait beaucoup :

http://www.vogelweith.com/debian_server/050_openldap.php

http://www.vogelweith.com/debian_server/07_postfix.php (La première ligne de commande en "aptitude install xxx" n'arrivera jamais à son terme ...)

J'ai jamais pu installer MDS, aptitude se gauffrant comme pas deux avec LDAP, incapable de communiquer avec l'installation par défaut.

Du coup, je vais devoir passer par une Mandriva pour tester MDS.

@+,

Guile.

----------

## babykart

Re Jacqueline même si je n'ai pas eu le plaisir de te connaître avant... bien que je sois un activiste gentoo, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que je sois actif sur les forums...   :Confused: 

En revanche je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi AMD serait un matériel éxotique mais bon...   :Shocked:   bien sûr je préfère de loin un bi-xéon quad-core ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

Bonjour

----------

## Temet

 *babykart wrote:*   

> Re Jacqueline même si je n'ai pas eu le plaisir de te connaître avant... bien que je sois un activiste gentoo, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que je sois actif sur les forums...  
> 
> En revanche je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi AMD serait un matériel éxotique mais bon...    bien sûr je préfère de loin un bi-xéon quad-core ...  

 

Je pense qu'elle faisait allusion à une archi 64 bits.

Faut la lire entre les lignes la Jacqueline  :Laughing: 

----------

## babykart

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *babykart wrote:*   Re Jacqueline même si je n'ai pas eu le plaisir de te connaître avant... bien que je sois un activiste gentoo, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que je sois actif sur les forums...  
> 
> En revanche je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi AMD serait un matériel éxotique mais bon...    bien sûr je préfère de loin un bi-xéon quad-core ...   
> 
> Je pense qu'elle faisait allusion à une archi 64 bits.
> ...

 

ah ok...   :Smile: 

justement les bi-xéon quad-core c'est en amd64 (enfin x86_64) que je les préfère...    :Wink: 

----------

## Clark

Hello, ça fait un bail que je n'ai pas non plus posté ici mais quand j'ai vu le retour d'une revenante, je me suis dis que ça valait bien un petit bonjour...  :Wink: 

Ça boume ?

Toujours pas acheté de Sparc pour y installer openSolaris ?  :Razz: 

a+, en MP si tu veux.

----------

## loopx

tiens en parlant de solaris and co, jvais ptet avoir un boulot dans une grosse boite, ce serait justement pour gérer des serveurs   :Laughing: 

fin, j'attend de voir si je rentrerais ..

----------

## dapsaille

 *loopx wrote:*   

> tiens en parlant de solaris and co, jvais ptet avoir un boulot dans une grosse boite, ce serait justement pour gérer des serveurs  
> 
> fin, j'attend de voir si je rentrerais ..

 

J'y suis déja et franchement .. si ils ont prévu de migrer vers Sol 10 prend le poste une fois la migration terminée :p 

mouhahahaha

vallable pour serveur ET stations (surtout stations)

----------

## loopx

lol, ben en fait, on m'a dit qu'il y en avait que quelques un de ces serveurs (maintenant moi, j'ai encore aucune expérience et pas encore sur de travailler dans ce secteur ...). Ce qu'il me fait peur, c'est qu'il m'a dit qu'il y avait 400 serveurs windows   :Shocked: 

fin, je suis chaud pour apprendre tout ce qu'il faut, les serveurs, j'y ai déjà fait mes dents dessus (meme si c'est des bêtes serveurs maison ... sous linux ...)   :Very Happy: 

Je ne demande qu'a apprendre   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *loopx wrote:*   

> lol, ben en fait, on m'a dit qu'il y en avait que quelques un de ces serveurs (maintenant moi, j'ai encore aucune expérience et pas encore sur de travailler dans ce secteur ...). Ce qu'il me fait peur, c'est qu'il m'a dit qu'il y avait 400 serveurs windows  
> 
> fin, je suis chaud pour apprendre tout ce qu'il faut, les serveurs, j'y ai déjà fait mes dents dessus (meme si c'est des bêtes serveurs maison ... sous linux ...)  
> 
> Je ne demande qu'a apprendre  

 

Je veux surtout pas faire mon vieucon(TM) mais quand j'ai débuté sur ce types de serveurs je me suis rendu compte que à part ls find cd mkdir rm

tout changeait .. les /dev sont plus les mêmes la mécanique interne change beaucoup les outils sont proprios ..

 Mais ceci dit avoir déja une bonne connaissance de base sous Linux aide grandement donc fonce :p tout est bon à prendre

----------

## loopx

ah merde, tu me fais peur  :Surprised: 

pourtant, le solaris de l'école, on l'a bien magouillé pour avoir la connex internet  :Laughing: 

c'est un Unix non  ? Ca demande un kernel aussi, y a des devices (tout est fichiers ...) et ok, les implémentations des commandes sont pas pareil et faudra aussi préciser le chemin complet d'une commande ... 

Je vois pas vraiment la grosse différence, si tu sais me dire les diférences entres Linux et Unix quoi, suis prenneur   :Laughing:   (faut que je prépare mon prochain entretien   :Cool:  ). Comment as-tu débuter dans ce domaine toi ?

----------

## titoucha

Un grand bonjour à toi Jacqueline, c'est un grand retour.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ah merde, tu me fais peur 
> 
> pourtant, le solaris de l'école, on l'a bien magouillé pour avoir la connex internet 
> 
> c'est un Unix non  ? Ca demande un kernel aussi, y a des devices (tout est fichiers ...) et ok, les implémentations des commandes sont pas pareil et faudra aussi préciser le chemin complet d'une commande ... 
> ...

 

Et bien en fait tu as résumé l'essentiel ..

Sauf que dmesg est la mais sers à peanuts ..

 explorer sera ton nouvel ami

 et puis format pour les disques qui remplace fdisk ..

 bref pas mal de petites choses qui font que pour de l'opération sur fichiers/dossiers pas de soucis mais sur l'admin de système ne pas s'attendre à retrouver tes outils habituels 

ha si mon plus grand choc 

sur linux 

rm /usr/portage -Rf ok

sous solaris de base ca passe pas 

rm -Rf /usr/portage si ..

 petites nuances quoi ^^

J'ai débuté bah .. par linux :p

----------

## loopx

ouais, je connais le tit changement .. faut mettre les options en premier, c'est n'importe quoi, juste l'implémentation de la commande qui est mal foutue   :Laughing: 

C'est quoi "explorer" ? c'est quoi "peanuts" ?

et au fait, j'ai jamais utilisé fdisk   :Laughing:     étrange non ?

Et ben, si tu as commencé par Linux, ca me rassure ... c'est donc faisable   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ouais, je connais le tit changement .. faut mettre les options en premier, c'est n'importe quoi, juste l'implémentation de la commande qui est mal foutue  
> 
> C'est quoi "explorer" ? c'est quoi "peanuts" ?
> 
> et au fait, j'ai jamais utilisé fdisk      étrange non ?
> ...

 

peanuts = cacahuète = terme à la c.n donc rien à voire avec une commande

explorer = genère un extract de l'état de la machine pour analyse ingénieur

prtdiag = ton nouveau copain qui te montre le statut hard du système

----------

## loopx

oki, merci  :Smile: 

j'ai des trucs à apprendre donc   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Hallo !

Bin coucou , suis pas morte,. mais je me suis retrouvee embarquee a faire un site de e-commerce pour une cop... Genre de truc qui m 'horripilait. Ca m 'a pris un certain temps... 

 En plus j ai utilise un CMS d' epiciers : Os Commerce :  les afficionados  du tiroir caisse , les "gagne petit"  ( quelle m... ce truc avec ses images format timbre poste, pour en faire qqchose de pas trop naze et qui ne rame pas trop ! ).

Dans la foulee, j'ai quitte sarkoland pour les polders... et apres un mois d'attente, j 'ai enfin une nouvelle connection Internet ( et un clavier Qwerty  :Sad:   fait hiech les accents, je vais remettre un Azerty  ).

 Au passage j ai recu un beau modem Fritz W7170.

 Voila je vais pouvoir enfin  installer  la Gentoo.

 Heu .... la ca va  ? j ai fait court  :Smile: )))

Kiss  :Smile: 

Jacqueline

----------

## kwenspc

Salut!

Court? heureusement que tu précises parce que je cherchais la suite moi  :Laughing: 

----------

## Jacqueline

lut kwenspc   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Héhé c'est période de come back, ça tombe bien je le trouvais un peu mort le forum les derniers temps!

La semaine prochaine est ma dernière avant congés donc je suis chaud si y'a des questions :p

----------

## Dismantr

Ben justement, c'est bien parce que les geek partent en vacances sans leur forum adoré que l'activité baisse  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

Le geek à la plage : "Dis chérie, comment ça se fait que je ne capte aucun réseau sur cette plage ? L'hotel n'est pourtant pas loin ?"

Sa copine de geek, qui cherche à lui faire lâcher l'écran : "Normal mon lapinou, je t'ai piqué l'antenne des fois que cela me donne une chance d'avoir ton avis sur mon nouveau maillot ; tous les mecs de la plage ont remarqué qu'il ne couvre pas grand chose, mais tu ne sembles pas t'en être formalisé..."

D'où la baisse de fréquentation, quoi...

Ok, je   :Arrow:  []

 :Cool: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Ben justement, c'est bien parce que les geek partent en vacances sans leur forum adoré que l'activité baisse     
> 
> Le geek à la plage : "Dis chérie, comment ça se fait que je ne capte aucun réseau sur cette plage ? L'hotel n'est pourtant pas loin ?"
> 
> Sa copine de geek, qui cherche à lui faire lâcher l'écran : "Normal mon lapinou, je t'ai piqué l'antenne des fois que cela me donne une chance d'avoir ton avis sur mon nouveau maillot ; tous les mecs de la plage ont remarqué qu'il ne couvre pas grand chose, mais tu ne sembles pas t'en être formalisé..."
> ...

 

C'est nimp! comme si les geeks avaient des copines!

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> C'est nimp! comme si les geeks avaient des copines!

 

Et pourtant : http://copinedegeek.com/ !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Au fait, salut Jacqueline !  :Smile: 

On dirait que chacune de tes visites déclenche les plus grands délires !  :Laughing: 

Heu les polders, c'est les belges ou les hollandais ?

Si on t'a fourgué du qwerty, j'imagine que c'est plutôt la Hollande ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Dans la foulee, j'ai quitte sarkoland pour les polders...

 

Welkom! (back)

Pour continuer le HS, tu es dans quel coin des NL?

Je compatis pour l'histoire de clavier... Mais je vais bien retrouver mes azerty avec plein d'accents...

----------

## nico_calais

Franchement une fois qu'on y est habitué le qwerty est bien.

Le plus chiant c'est si on doit jouer sur le 2 types de clavier regulièrement...Là il faut choisir, soit l'un soit l'autre.

----------

## Jacqueline

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   C'est nimp! comme si les geeks avaient des copines! 
> 
> Et pourtant : http://copinedegeek.com/ !  
> 
> Au fait, salut Jacqueline ! 

 

 Hallo Gothi  :Smile:    et YetiBarBar

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> On dirait que chacune de tes visites déclenche les plus grands délires ! 

 

Ca fait plaisir, parce que les gens toujours tres serieux , c' est ch...

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  Heu les polders, c'est les belges ou les hollandais ?
> 
> Si on t'a fourgué du qwerty, j'imagine que c'est plutôt la Hollande ?

 

 C 'est bien la NL , mais la Zeeland  juste a cote et donc je suis allee plusieurs fois en Belgique  ( Ikea Be etant moins cher que Ikea NL , pourtant la Zeeland c est pas cher ! )  Ca y est j ai chope le virus hollandais : je compte mes sous ( 4 € mon clavier    :Very Happy:  ) et j ai un velo local ( cad un vrai velo confortable ou on a pas le Q plus haut que la tete, qui te ruine le dos, les cervicales et le reste. Et ,  pas de derailleur qui deraille.

Drole , sans la digue  toute proche , j' aurais au moins deux metres d'eau dans la cuisine et le salon, mais j ai mis mon PC au premier etage  on sait jamais  :Laughing:    ( autrement ca ferait du watercooling )

 Rah   :Sad:   je suis tombee en panne de toner en cours d' impression de  la doc d' install de Gentoo   :Crying or Very sad:   Obligee de le commander sur le net et d'attendre qu'il arrive. coupee en plein elan   :Sad:    Si je me souviens on peut l'avoir en ligne, mais je prefere la doc papier.

 Chouette   j 'ai la version 2008 toute fraiche. Elle va bien ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   C'est nimp! comme si les geeks avaient des copines! 
> 
> Et pourtant : http://copinedegeek.com/ !  
> 
> Au fait, salut Jacqueline !  
> ...

 

Un coin absolument magnifique là ou tu es  :Exclamation: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Ca y est j ai chope le virus hollandais

 

T'as aussi choppe leur manie de prendre des rendez vous 3 ou 4 mois a l'avance? Concernant le velo, j'ai teste le 'omafiets' de ma coloc: tres bien pour la NL vu que c'est mais une calamite des que ca monte un peu... En revanche, j'ai pas eu le temps de m'attarder en Zeeland...

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Chouette j 'ai la version 2008 toute fraiche. Elle va bien ?

 Y a une nouvelle version de la doc (a vrai dire, j'ai pas regarde ...). A priori, il n'y a surement pas grand chose a changer... De toute facon, une fois qu'on a installe une fois une Gentoo, on est pare pour les suivantes et on sait ou venir chercher les infos  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  je suis tombee en panne de toner en cours d' impression de  la doc d' install de Gentoo    Obligee de le commander sur le net et d'attendre qu'il arrive. coupee en plein elan   

 

As-tu essayé d'enlever le tambour et de le secouer : d'habitude, ça permet de gagner quelques dizaines de pages ...

----------

## kopp

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   C'est nimp! comme si les geeks avaient des copines! 
> 
> Et pourtant : http://copinedegeek.com/ !  
> 
> 

 

Enfin, le site à l'air un peu mort depuis 3 ans... Qu'en conclure ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Qu'en conclure ? 

 

Que la plupart sont passées geekette et que par conséquent ce site ne les concerne plus ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  C 'est bien la NL , mais la Zeeland  juste a cote et donc je suis allee plusieurs fois en Belgique  ( Ikea Be etant moins cher que Ikea NL , pourtant la Zeeland c est pas cher ! )  Ca y est j ai chope le virus hollandais : je compte mes sous ( 4 € mon clavier    ) et j ai un velo local ( cad un vrai velo confortable ou on a pas le Q plus haut que la tete, qui te ruine le dos, les cervicales et le reste. Et ,  pas de derailleur qui deraille.

 

Lol, ca me fait penser à l'autre jour ou j'ai été à Maastricht en vélo avec ma copine ... avec 2 VTT ...  hum, je vous passe els commentaire   :Laughing: 

Sinon, on va des fois en zeelande (rarement) car mon frère s'ai achetté un catamarant. C'est cool la zeelande mais, waw, y a tout le temps du vent labas   :Surprised: 

----------

## ghoti

A propos de Zeeland, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà goûter les moules nouvelles ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *loopx wrote:*   

> j'ai été à Maastricht en vélo avec ma copine ... avec 2 VTT ...  hum, je vous passe els commentaire   

 

C'est tres bien le VTT (meme si je passe pour un ovni avec le mien...), sauf que dans ces contrees pluvieuses (il faut le reconnaitre), un vtt, ca a du mal a passer l'hiver sans etre oblige de le rentrer...

----------

## Jacqueline

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   j'ai été à Maastricht en vélo avec ma copine ... avec 2 VTT ...  hum, je vous passe els commentaire    
> 
> C'est tres bien le VTT (meme si je passe pour un ovni avec le mien...), sauf que dans ces contrees pluvieuses (il faut le reconnaitre), un vtt, ca a du mal a passer l'hiver sans etre oblige de le rentrer...

 

 Rassures moi YetiBarBar ! tu n'as pas equipe ton VTT de sacoches et  d' un panier  ?"   :Laughing: 

Euh c 'etait juste un tit delire avant d'aller au lit   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Hum, ça sert à quoi le VTT dans le plat pays ?

à la limite à la montagne ça a un intérêt....

enfin de toutes façons ça reste du vtt

kopp, aime le vélo de route :p

----------

## Oupsman

oupsman, pratique les deux. Et le VTT en hollande, doit y'avoir de sacrés chemins à découvrir dans ce coin là. 

Oupsman, qui est allé 1 semaine en hollande le mois dernier.

----------

## Dismantr

/me aime les terrains pas plats et préfère le VTT  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## d2_racing

Bon retour  :Razz: 

----------

## lesourbe

j'arrive en retard et j'ai pas tout lu, mais

serveur, sécurisé, driver nvidia ... y'a pas comme un intrus ?

----------

## Jacqueline

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Jacqueline wrote:*    je suis tombee en panne de toner en cours d' impression de  la doc d' install de Gentoo    Obligee de le commander sur le net et d'attendre qu'il arrive. coupee en plein elan    
> 
> As-tu essayé d'enlever le tambour et de le secouer : d'habitude, ça permet de gagner quelques dizaines de pages ...

 

Hello !

Ca y est j'ai enfin trouve un toner tout neuf    :Laughing: 

et ma Gentoo a bien voulu demarrer du premier coup hier soir.  :Very Happy: 

Sans aide en coulisses.. juste avec la doc d' install    :Laughing: 

Trop bien cette doc   :Very Happy: 

 Xorg peut etre ce soir ..  

 ( sans rire :  je fus bien occupee  ces derniers mois et  le toner : ici ils sont plutot HP )

Une petite HK pour feter ca    :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Trop fort : un toner qui fait le trajet à pattes !    :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jacqueline

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Trop fort : un toner qui fait le trajet à pattes !    

 

Oui , presque    :Laughing: 

 Bonjour Gothi ,  fidele au poste  :Smile: .

  Ce matin j'avais KDE tout pret..  c'est tout de meme mieux pour une utilisation quotidienne.

Mais j'ai du  oublier un truc  avant d'installer xorg , j'a vu  defiler tous les drivers intel radeon et autres.. a la fin de la compil.

 J'ai du oublier de mettre  nvidia ( ou a la rigueur nv) dans les USEFLAGS avant d' emerger xorg. ?

Dommage ca fait un peu champ de foire tous ces drivers

Est ce que c'est rattrapable sans  avoir a recompiler  tout kde ?

Autre chose  : j'aurais bien aime avoir le driver nvidia en dur dans le noyau, au lieu de l'avoir en module  :  ( j'ai pas trop vu ou on pouvait le faire  lors de la conf du kernel  pas le genkernel , l'autre, mais je suis peut etre allee trop vite , et pas vu dans la doc., appremment pour nvidia ce serait une install posterieure  au kernel  ) 

- est ce possible ? 

- est ce un bon  plan ?

 Merci.Last edited by Jacqueline on Fri Nov 21, 2008 1:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>   Ce matin j'avais KDE tout pret..  c'est tout de meme mieux pour une utilisation quotidienne.
> 
> Mais j'ai du  oublier un truc  avant d'installer xorg , j'a vu  defiler tous les drivers intel radeon et autres.. a la fin de la compil.
> 
>  J'ai du oublier de mettre  nvidia ( ou a la rigueur nv) dans les USEFLAGS avant d' emerger xorg. ?
> ...

 

Bonjour Jacqueline, tout d'abord il ne faut pas mélanger les choses, le driver nvidia n'est pas un Use Flag, cela fait partie de la variable video_cards.

```

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

```

De plus, le fait de mettre cette ligne et de lancer la commande :

```

# emerge -auDNv world

# emerge --depclean

```

Va recompiler tout ce qu'il si ça l'a un impact sur ta configuration du Serveur X.

Je pense que ça va recompiler X.ORG et mesa à mon avis.

De plus, cela ne va pas affecter ton KDE, donc tu n'auras pas besoin de recompiler KDE pour rien.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Autre chose  : j'aurais bien aime avoir le driver nvidia en dur dans le noyau, au lieu de l'avoir en module  :  ( j'ai pas trop vu ou on pouvait le faire  lors de la conf du kernel  pas le genkernel , l'autre, mais je suis peut etre allee trop vite , et pas vu dans la doc., appremment pour nvidia ce serait une install posterieure  au kernel  ) 
> 
> 

 

Pour ce qui est du driver Nvidia, tu as le choix de prendre nvidia qui est le driver propriétaire ou prendre le driver Open Source nv. 

```

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia nv" 

```

Tu as quoi comme carte graphique :

```

# lspci

```

Est-tu certaine que ta carte est supporté par le driver Open Source ?

Au passage je note que si tu veux utiliser le FrameBuffer, je te conseille de prendre Vesa ou UVesa, car il ne faut pas utiliser le Framebuffer Nvidia.

Si tu prends le driver proprio, n'oublie pas de lancer la commande suivante :

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

----------

## Jacqueline

Bonjour d2racing .

Merci , je comprend mon erreur.

Je ferais ca ce soir.

----------

## d2_racing

Pas de problème, si tu as un problème avec ton installation, il y a pas mal de monde ici qui vont pouvoir t'aider  :Razz: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Merci  c'est sympa.

  Ma CG c'est une  Geforce 6200

 Je n'ai jamais trop utilise l'acceleration 3D vu que je ne joue pas, et l'install de ce driver nvidia , avec les autres distribs, en suivant les tutos, chez moi ca merde assez souvent, vu qu il faut choisir entre deux .. en fonction de sa carte et que c'est pas clair dans leur liste )

Mais je crois qu' il la faut pour Google Earth.

Encore merci.

 Ah j'oubliais :

 Le frame buffer , je ne sais pas trop si j'en ai besoin..

----------

## d2_racing

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  Le frame buffer , je ne sais pas trop si j'en ai besoin..

 

C'est un feature pour avoir une belle résolution quand tu est en console pure, du genre CTRL+ALT+F1, moi je m'en sers pas, car quand je compile en console, ça fait ralentir l'affichage.

----------

